# Logos



## hannaschelling (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

Do any of these logos have potential?

Thanks for your opinions!

-Hanna


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 1, 2014)

4 and 5 are the only ones i think are reasonably legible. maybe 2.


----------



## hannaschelling (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay, cool, I was strongly leaning toward 5 so that's good to hear!


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 1, 2014)

I like 5. Immediately drew my eye out of the lot.


----------



## deveaushawn (Apr 2, 2014)

Definitely 5.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 2, 2014)

Just a thought--try doing #5 with the colors reversed, like they are in #4. Name in aqua, "photography" in black.
I'm not sure I'm really a fan of the aqua in the logo at all, but I did like the fact that in #4, it's your name that sticks out.


----------



## runnah (Apr 2, 2014)

I like #7.


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 4, 2014)

5... definitely 5.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 5, 2014)

#5....but reverse the colors like in #4.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 5, 2014)

5


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 5, 2014)

You definitely want it to be as readable as possible. Forgo a bit of artistic flare for readability. I didn't learn this until after I did mine. I watched as customers would bring my logo closer to their face and squint to try and read it at times.


----------

